# Poetry and Public Speaking?



## SheelaNaGig (Jan 24, 2011)

I might drop-out of college altogether, but if I don't, I'm taking a Poetry class that requires a lot of public speaking. I would have to discuss a poem and it's author with a classmate. The class isn't required for my major, I just took it because I like poetry and it seemed interesting, but I don't want to fail a class because I can't do a proper oral presentation...

Should I drop the class and find another one less anxiety-inducing? What would you do?


----------



## atlys (Jan 23, 2011)

For me, I would probably check how many oral presentations I'd be required to give and how much classmate interaction I'd be expected to partake in. If anxiety about the class would affect my performance in other courses, then I'd definitely drop it. 

I was in a similar situation when I took "jazz ensemble" as a class one semester. I was lead alto, and I had to lead a sax sectional every week. It was terrifying, but I loved jazz, and I figured I was willing to put up with it to be able to play. Needless to say, it was a satisfying experience and I learned a great deal. I quit the next semester because the time commitment ate into my schedule, and I really didn't want to continue leading sax sectionals.


----------



## LessThanThree (Oct 5, 2010)

I wouldn't drop out all together if I were you. You've gotten this far, after all!

If you really can't do the presentations, I suggest dropping the class while you can. Although this might be the perfect opportunity to start overcoming some public speaking anxieties?


----------

